

Interested in free video formats? We need your help  - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/interested-in-free-video-formats-we-need-your-help

======
paulirish
The task described here is no harder than clicking this link:
<http://www.mirovideoconverter.com>

~~~
aw3c2
Or simply using the great ffmpeg2theora: <http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/>

